# My First Muskie.



## swallx (Jun 24, 2012)

Finally got a trailer for the boat, and headed to Salt fork. Fished for 14 hours Yesterday and about 5 today.

Hooked up with a monster yesterday and it busted the braid above the leader. SOOO pissed at myself that I injured one of these beasts because I used only a 10 inch leader, today however doubled the leader size ( hooked 2 together) and landed a baby 34 inch 11 pounder less than 100 yards from the previous days failure.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

nice congrats


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Wait, muskies are actually found in substantial numbers in Salt Fork? I thought that only a few of them lived there. Nice catch!!!!!!!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Good job on your first ! Make sure you register your fish on the ODNR Muskie angler log.


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Congratulations! I am in search of my first keeper muskie. It really sucks to have your line broken by a big fish. It sounds that you are like me in that you are bothered by the fact that you may doomed a fish by having possibly condemned one by having it swim with a lure in its mouth. That aside, you showed persistence, learned from your mistake, and achieved your goal.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

SmittyN330 said:


> Wait, muskies are actually found in substantial numbers in Salt Fork? I thought that only a few of them lived there. Nice catch!!!!!!!


throw a smithwick rattle'n rouge after dark in the fall for saugeyes their a pain ...


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice catch and congrats on the first. One of the few Ohio species I have not caught (at least not in the wild). Been thinking about trying to get one into the kayak here soon.


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

Awesome! congrats


----------



## lb74hd69 (Jun 27, 2013)

nice your hooked


----------



## 03machstock (Jul 1, 2013)

Nice fish man.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

that's a good one. Salt fork is a nice muskie lake. There are some giants in there. I catch a couple every winter below the dam saugeye fishing. They are fighters!


----------

